# NTUSER.DAT muss ich löschen, aber wie?



## Kakarott (9. März 2008)

ich habe auf einer alten festplatte vista drüber installiert, Früher war da aber XP drauf und jetzt hab ich die Reste gelöscht nur gibt es die ntuser.dat Datei welche ich nicht löschen kann selbst Knoppix lässt da nichts machen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die zu löschen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. März 2008)

Nur um sicher zu sein. Hast Du in Knoppix die Festplatte mit Schreibrecht gemountet?
Von Haus aus wird nämlich nur Leserecht geladen.


----------



## Kakarott (17. März 2008)

Ja daran hab ich gedacht, aber Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Maxsoft (17. März 2008)

Verbessert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber is die ntuser.dat nicht ein Teil der Registry ? Wieso  musst du die denn löschen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. März 2008)

@Kakarott: Wenn Du Knoppix gestartet hast und die Festplatte mit Schreibrecht gemountet hast, kann ich kaum glauben das sich die ntusers.dat oder irgend eine andere Datei nicht löschen lässt. NTFS-3G unterstützt soweit ich weiß keine NTFS-Rechte, also gibt es da keine Sperre.



Maxsoft hat gesagt.:


> Verbessert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber is die ntuser.dat nicht ein Teil der Registry ? Wieso  musst du die denn löschen?


Wenn sich eine alte, nicht nutzbare Windowsversion auf der Festplatte befindet kann man natürlich die Daten löschen. Wozu die Registrydatei von Windows XP behalten, wenn nur Vista läuft?


----------



## Kakarott (17. März 2008)

doch ich habe die Schreibrechte gesetzt, denn das ist nicht mein erster Mal das ich Daten von einem Windowsrechner bearbeiten muss. Aber ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden mit der es klappte. Wobei auf solch eine Idee hätte ich schon früher kommen sollen. 
Erst habe ich die Rechte der Datei an mich genommen und dann mit eraser.
Jedoch hatte ich das alleinige erasen der Datei schon versucht, was nicht klappte.


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. März 2008)

Kakarott hat gesagt.:


> doch ich habe die Schreibrechte gesetzt, denn das ist nicht mein erster Mal das ich Daten von einem Windowsrechner bearbeiten muss. Aber ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden mit der es klappte. Wobei auf solch eine Idee hätte ich schon früher kommen sollen.
> Erst habe ich die Rechte der Datei an mich genommen und dann mit eraser.
> Jedoch hatte ich das alleinige erasen der Datei schon versucht, was nicht klappte.



Hmm, wie schon erwähnt ... eigentlich hättest Du gar nichts mit den Rechten anstellen müssen da die bisher noch nicht unterstützt werden (soweit ich weiß). Andererseits gibt es bei einigen Usern Probleme beim Löschvorgang (bekannte Bugs die wohl mit der nächsten Version behoben werden).
[Ah, Du hast unter Windows gearbeitet, wenn ich das richtig verstehe ... jepp, da geht das mit den Rechten.]


----------



## Maxsoft (18. März 2008)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Wozu die Registrydatei von Windows XP behalten, wenn nur Vista läuft?



Da hab ich wohl etwas überlesen...


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (18. März 2008)

Um solche Probleme zu umgehen, formatiere ich die System-FP bevor ich nen neues BS installiere...
Alle nötigen Dateien werden vorher natürlich gesichert, was, wenn man mehrere Partitionen verwendet und so auch die Eigenen Dateien auf ne andere Partition umleitet, nicht viel sein dürfte, ausser den configs einiger Programme...

Du hattest das BS aber einfach nur aktualisiert, wenn ich das richtig aus den Posts deute... Denn wenn du ne richtige neuinstallation gemacht hätest, dann wäre die FP schon durch das Install-Prog vom Win formatiert worden...


----------



## darkframe (18. März 2008)

Hi,

nee nee nee, Maxsoft hatte schon Recht mit seiner ersten Vermutung. Die ntuser.dat beinhaltet Teile der Registry und zwar AUCH bei Vista.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. März 2008)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> nee nee nee, Maxsoft hatte schon Recht mit seiner ersten Vermutung. Die ntuser.dat beinhaltet Teile der Registry und zwar AUCH bei Vista.



&%$§ ! Werden mir ganz andere Beiträge im Thread gezeigt? Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären was ständig gelesen wird. Wenn ich fragen würde: "Ein Bauer hat 50 Schweine und 10 Hühner. Wie alt ist er?" Würde ich dann auch als Antwort bekommen "60"?

Darkframe, natürlich beinhaltet ntuser.dat Teile der Registry.
Aber hier handelt es sich um eine alte XP Installation über die Vista installiert wurde, die alten XP Pfade und Dateien sind gelöscht worden, bis auf den Pfad der die ntuser.dat von dem nicht mehr laufenden XP beinhaltete.

Sorry für's Dampf ablassen, aber in den letzen Threads in denen ich war wurde den Leuten "geholfen" indem ihnen eine Lösung zu einem ganz anderen Problem genannt wurde, weil die Frage nicht richtig gelesen wurde. Es scheint das viele hier im Halbschlaf lesen würden. Ich finde das für die Fragenden ganz schön schade, wollt Ihr auch solche Antworten wenn Ihr eine Frage habt?


----------



## darkframe (19. März 2008)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> &%$§ ! Werden mir ganz andere Beiträge im Thread gezeigt? Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären was ständig gelesen wird. Wenn ich fragen würde: "Ein Bauer hat 50 Schweine und 10 Hühner. Wie alt ist er?" Würde ich dann auch als Antwort bekommen "60"?


Hi,

hmm, schon lange niemanden mehr so schön zum Ausrasten gebracht 

Egal, Schwamm drüber...

Ich habe die Ausgangsfrage jetzt noch einmal genauestens studiert. Ich finde die schon ein wenig missverständlich. Bei "drüberinstalliert" bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass über eine, wenn auch alte, XP-Installation Vista drübergebügelt wurde. Dass da dann noch stand, dass die alten Dateien vorher gelöscht wurden, ging dabei unter. Egal, schieb's auf mein Alter 

Okay, back to the problem (auch wenn's schon gelöst scheint):
Vista hat ein von XP etwas abweichendes Filesystem (Vista NTFS 5.x, XP NTFS 3.x). Vielleicht kommt Knoppix daher nicht damit zurecht? Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, daher ist dies nur eine Vermutung quasi ins Blaue...


----------

